# LGB 68332 lanterns don't fit my caboose?!



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

Finally got a caboose. It's a red 4065. 

I expected that the lanterns would connect right where the basic lanterns fit. However, the factory lantern has a long flat mounting, while the lighted lanterns (LGB 68332) have a narrow and tall mounting. How are people usually installing these? 


Thanks.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

The LGB "after market" lantern has an "arm" that was designed to slide into a slot on the side of the caboose. Sometimes these can be a bit loose. I file the "arm" down a bit from the inside of the slot making the opening larger...Then I slip in a piece of styrene sheet to act as a wedge holding the lantern in firmly.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

The LGB 4065 caboose was a very early LGB design and (as you know) it had a flat mounting for non-illuminated marker lights:










Later LGB cabooses were designed to either come with or to have lights added so they had a slot:










It is easy enough to cut a slot for the lights to fit them into the 4065.

The slot needs to be long enough for the roof to fit plus (perhaps a slightly narrower slot) extended for the wires to the lights.

Jerry


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks your diagram makes sense. I didn't realize the 4065 was from an older generation than the marker lights. It looks like it'll have to cut some slots, and some holes down through the floor of the caboose to get to the contact wheels. I'll also need metal wheels  The Dremmel is warming up as we speak


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By Chata86 on 18 Jan 2011 08:09 PM 
Thanks your diagram makes sense. I didn't realize the 4065 was from an older generation than the marker lights. It looks like it'll have to cut some slots, and some holes down through the floor of the caboose to get to the contact wheels. I'll also need metal wheels  The Dremmel is warming up as we speak 





The 4065 was one of LGB's oldest and most updated designs that was offered in many variations. I even have one very old 4065 where the handrails are actually part of the body mold rather than the later metal handrails.

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The original light was the european version and is still available. This is the square light and fits that caboose with no modifications.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

The LGB marker lamps are nice, and they are big, ---which is OK for the 1:20 LGB bobber caboose. But I would like to get some of the smaller ones used by HLW, or by Aristo on their Delton classic caboose. (because I have smaller 1:24 MDC cabooses)

...and I/ve never seen those marker lights listed as spare parts that you could buy. Anyone know more about this? 


cheers


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Tom Leaton on 19 Jan 2011 01:35 PM 
(because I have smaller 1:24 MDC cabooses)


I used Ozark miniatures (1:20.3) markers on my 2 MDC cabooses. They also make a 1:22.5 marker light, but it seemed too small to me which was kind of weird.

Ozark Miniatures 1:20.3 Marker Lights


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

tom i recommend Tomar Industry adlake lights-if you dont want the oversized LGB- 
while the big ones take LGB bulbs and work with track power -all very convenient and maintenace free- and durable
(to color these btw-a great option if you can, is to use some stage lighting gel-and insert behind the clear 2 lens-next best is using Tamaya transparent green-have done both and far prefer the look of the gels) 

the Tomars are great -available in r-g-g or r-y-y
nice size, good detail lovely look 

simply drill the recommended hole in the side wall 
-use some silicone or rubber type cement to secure-they are 12v 

i mounted them in one of my many 4065 style cabeese-a C and S repaint 

they look superb-not only the nice size, but also lovely lens color-very saturated colors-which are real glass and will scratch if you topple onto the side on cement etc-

Tomars run about $22 a set--all youll need is a 9v battery top clip--twist em together and youre done-or you can do a more professional hook up too 

or 
a 6x AA battery holder for longer run times at 9 v -or even a 4x AA for a bit less brightness and longer bulb life 
a switch is also nice 
all at radio shack 

as an aside-i did drill and core one set of the square lights -for the euro spot light car-used nice lens etc-used a nice blue led too-
while it works and can look rather subtle and interesting-i would not recommend this as getting the light out of all 3 lens is difficult -using an led or an incandescent bulb


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By Tom Leaton on 19 Jan 2011 01:35 PM 
The LGB marker lamps are nice, and they are big, ---which is OK for the 1:20 LGB bobber caboose. But I would like to get some of the smaller ones used by HLW, or by Aristo on their Delton classic caboose. (because I have smaller 1:24 MDC cabooses)

...and I/ve never seen those marker lights listed as spare parts that you could buy. Anyone know more about this? 


cheers 



Hi Tom,

A couple of things about the Aristo cabooses..

I do not think the Classic (Delton) Caboose lights are illuminated (they are listed as parts from Aristo-Craft - 82100-10 Marker Lights (pr) 
http://www.aristocraft.com/techinfo...aboose.pdf











On the other hand the Aristo-Craft Long Steel Caboose lights are illuminated BUT they run on a very low voltage (I forget what the voltage is) so you will have to either have a voltage reduction circuit or (as I did) split them open and replace the little bulbs with higher voltage ones.










Jerry


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

BTW I don't know about very old caboose lights but more recent caboose lights were HUGE. 

I am no expert by any means but I would think that there was a wide variety of lantern scales (no facts - just a guess).

Marilyn has gotten into collecting caboose lights and lanterns and if anyone wants I can take a few photos and post them.

These may the lights Dan was referring to but I am not sure because they have the same fitting as the marker lights with bulbs:











Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

68331 is the square european tail light, 68332 is the round American version.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 20 Jan 2011 04:08 AM 
68331 is the square european tail light, 68332 is the round American version. 



Hi Dan,

I forgot about that one.










Jerry


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow, that looks great!

The 68332 lantern does look large on the caboose. For example... here is someone selling the 4065/68332 combination on eBay...

eBay item 390153419798


Yeah, that's "brand new, mint in box".... ha ha ha!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

That should be a buy it never sale!!!!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

A few additional bits of information:

The latest generation of LGB 4065 cabooses came with the light housings (no bulbs and plastic wheels) as standard Even this picture seems to show the buffer/bumper. The 2003 catalog shows the 40650 with the lights (no bulbs) and no buffers/bumpers.










If you prefer smaller lanterns Aristo offers their ART29500 which are not illuminated










but it is possible to drill and separate these lanterns and insert lights into them











There are a lot of options. I like the LGB lanterns on the LGB 4065's but everyone can choose whatever they like.

I think LGB changed the cut out for the new lantern style when they changed the frame mold removing the bumper/buffer. The old 4065's had a European style bumper in the center of the front and back frame ends (I always cut them off as they made the cabooses look too European for me).

The 4065's were perhaps the most modified piece of rolling stock LGB ever made and there were many versions and railroads (PRR, White Pass, Circus and Christmas to name a few).

Jerry


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

Those Ozark lamps are solid detail parts. But in your pictures they have wires. Did you drill them out and install LGB bulbs?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I used the Tomar Industries marker lamps on an MDC Roundhouse caboose. The lamps are pricy, but they are very nice. I'll try to attach a photo that shows them on the caboose. They will probably not be lit in the photo, as the train was on standby while the passenger train ran. This was a setup for the Roanoke Chapter NRHS Christmas party some years ago.










The lamps do not show too well in the photo, probably because they are very close to scale size. They are cast brass and come with yellow and red lenses and light bulbs with the wire leads. They use a fairly small mounting hole. I like them the best of all the marker lamps I have, and will probably buy more if the need arises.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------

